# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  Liityntälinjojen aikataulusuunnittelua

## Prompter

> Tuo sama ongelmahan on oikeastaan kaikilla Keravan liityntälinjoilla. Jotta yhteydet toimisivat kaikkiin R-juniin ja kaikilta R-junilta, pitäisi kaikkien linjojen autojen seistä asemalla aina 20 min saapumisen ja lähdön välissä. Keravan pakettiin tarvittaisiin siis paljon lisää kalustoa ja kuljettajia. Koska varsinkaan kehyskunnilla ei ole laittaa joukkoliikenteeseen ylimääräistä rahaa, on liikenne järjestetty nyt siten, että yhteydet nopeisiin juniin 5-10 min vaihtoajalla on pyritty tarjoamaan aamupäivällä Helsingin suuntaan ja iltapäivällä sekä illalla Helsingin suunnasta.


Kiitos vastauksestasi ja suunnitteluperiaatteiden valottamisesta. Valitettavasti malli kuulostaa kovin vanhanaikaiselta. Yhteiskuntamme on koko ajan menossa kohti suuntaa, jossa palvelut ovat saatavilla ja työtä tehdään entistä laajemmin vuorokauden aikana. Etätyöstä ja liukuvista työajoista tulee monelle uusi normaali, ja virka-aika hiipuu käsitteenä taustalle. Tämä mahdollistaa liikenteen tuottamisen kustannustehokkaammin, kun ruuhkavuoroja voidaan vähentää. Koronakriisi on tehnyt ennennäkemättömän suuren loven julkiseen talouteen, joten ymmärrän täysin, että rahahanat voivat olla tiukasti kiinni. HSL:n päätehtävä on suunnitella ennen kaikkea _kustannustehokas_ linjasto jäsenkuntiensa tarpeisiin. 

Erityisesti liityntäliikenteen linjojen tehokkuutta voi parantaa paljon sillä, että samalla pysäkkikäynnillä toisten matkaketju loppuu ja toisten alkaa. Tarvitsemme siis enemmän Helsingin 94A:n kaltaisia linjoja. Esimerkkinä: linjan 978 Keravan asemalta tuleva auto ei jatkaisikaan suoraan Öljytien yli kohti Keinukallion päätepysäkkiä, vaan kääntyisikin oikealle kohti Alikeravan teollisuusaluetta ja edelleen asemaa. Samalla parannettaisiin kaupungin sisäisiä yhteyksiä. Koko linjastoa onkin syytä tarkastella vastaavien tapausten varalta. Matka-aika vaikkapa Ratatien varresta asemalle ei pitenisi olennaisesti, mutta linjalta voidaan vapauttaa toinen auto. Ja mikä parasta, sivun pituus saadaan lähelle tässä tapauksessa optimaalista 25 minuuttia. Ympyrälinjat vaikuttavat olevan tehokkuudestaan huolimatta suunnittelupuolella kovin paheksuttuja.

Vuoroväli 30 min: ajoaikaa 20-25 min, elpymis- ja palveluaikaa 10-5 min. Hiljaiseen aikaan linja A lähtisi 10 yli, linja B 40 yli. Optimaaliset kierrosajat 30:llä jaollisia.




> Tästä sitten seuraa se, että hiljaisempaan suuntaan matkustettaessa vaihtoaika nopeaan junaan on pitkä. Se jää sitten matkustajan itsensä arvioitavaksi odottaako 20 min nopeaa junaa vai hypätäkö asemalla odottavaan hitaampaan K-junaan, perillä noilla on todennäköisesti suunnilleen samaan aikaan. Esimerkiksi 985:n saapuessa Keravalle minuutilla 04, lähtee K-juna minuutilla 11 (perillä 46) ja R-juna minuutilla 26 (perillä 49).


Tässä pääsemmekin ongelman ytimeen. Vaihdollinen matka Nikkilästä Helsinkiin kestää huomattavasti pidempään, pysäkeille kävelyineen ja siellä odotteluineen reilusti yli tunnin, liki puolitoista. Suoralla bussilla, Jokivarren kautta, pääsee juuri tunnin pintaan. HSL:n liikenne on menossa koko ajan vaihdollisempaan suuntaan, joten vaihtojen on syytä toimia erittäin hyvin, etenkin kun suoria yhteyksiä väistämättä lakkautetaan ja harvennetaan. Matkustajamäärätilastoista katsottuna 985 on Keravan-suunnan linjoista liki tasoissa linjan 641 kanssa, jolla kuljetaan huomattavan paljon Vantaan sisäisiä matkoja. Näiden kahden kuormitetumman linjan aikataulusuunnittelun pitäisikin siis olla prioriteettilistalla erittäin korkealla.

----------


## zige94

> Vaihdollinen matka Nikkilästä Helsinkiin kestää huomattavasti pidempään, pysäkeille kävelyineen ja siellä odotteluineen reilusti yli tunnin, liki puolitoista. Suoralla bussilla, Jokivarren kautta, pääsee juuri tunnin pintaan.


Oikeastaan nyt oman kokemuksen perusteella suorat ovat olleet ~40min (R-tori - Nikkilän terminaali), myös ruuhka-aikoihin koska keskustan ruuhkat ovat mm. koronan vuoksi vähentyneet. Etätyön lisääntyminen joustavat työajat tulevat jatkossakin vähentämään ruuhkia. Kovasti houkuttelevampaa kuin ensiksi körötellä 985:lla 25min Keravan asemalle, vaihtoaika min. 5min ja sitten junalla 22-36min Helsinkiin. 841 menee n. 45 minuutissa Nikkilästä Itäkeskukseen, josta pääsee suoraan metroon, joka kattaa ison alueen myös. Matka-aika sama kuin 985+juna yhdistelmällä.

----------

